# colpito dai sensi di colpa



## Shanks78

Hola a todos,

para traducir la expresión del título, ¿se puede decir simplemente algo como "siente remordimientos", "prueba remordimientos" o existe algo más parecido para traducir "colpito"?

Gracias a quién pueda ayudarme


----------



## 0scar

_Agobiado/afectado por los sentimientos de culpa._

"Colpito...colpa" suena un poco redundante,  ¿no?.


----------



## gatogab

Shanks78 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> para traducir la expresión del título, ¿se puede decir simplemente algo como "siente remordimientos", "prueba remordimientos" o existe algo más parecido para traducir "colpito"?
> 
> Gracias a quién pueda ayudarme


 
* Aturdido*.


----------



## ourense

_"Prueba"_ remordimientos desde luego que no. "Siente" puede valer, pero queda demasiado desvaído, flojo, con respecto al origina.
No veo por qué hay que modificar el tono literario del original: _"Golpeado por los sentimientos de culpa" _me parece muy adecuado. Aturdido, hundido, azotado, fustigado, machacado,... serían también alternativas.


----------



## honeyheart

¿Pero "colpito" no da la idea de que el sentimiento le surgió de repente? Si es así, se podría decir algo como _"lo asaltó el remordimiento"_.


Si no, yo diría _"*atormentado* por la culpa"_.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Colpire" en italiano no se refiere, en este caso, a un "golpe", sino al hecho de quedar muy afectado (impresionado) por algo. Es parecido a"sconvolto".
Quella notizia l'ha colpito. -> La noticia le ha afectado.

Nadie diria en español que una noticia ha golpeado a alguien.

Un'altra cosa: un senso di colpa (sentimiento de culpa/culpabilidad) non è necessariamente equivalente al rimorso (remordimiento).
Puoi sentirti in colpa per qualcosa che* hai fatto o non hai fatto*, ma il rimorso ce l'hai solo per qualcosa che *hai fatto*.


----------



## flljob

0scar said:


> _Agobiado/afectado por los sentimientos de culpa._
> 
> "Colpito...colpa" suena un poco redundante,  ¿no?.



Colpire es golpear. Colpa es culpa.
¿Por qué redundante?

Saludos


----------



## ourense

ursu-lab said:


> Nadie diria en español que una noticia ha golpeado a alguien.


 
Aquí tienes 19.000 resultados en Google de "golpeado por la culpa" y aquí van más de 20.000 de "golpeado por la noticia". Aunque fuesen no 20.000, sino 20, ya no se podría decir que "nadie en _español_"...

Cuanto más conoce uno el _español _menos dice "nadie en _español_"... 

En cuanto a la redundancia, está claro que no hay redundancia en el sentido, sino en los sonidos, en la aliteración c-l-p.

_Abrumado_, o _atormentado_, que apunta Honeyhart, me parecen también muy adecuados, aparte de los ya dichos.


----------



## ursu-lab

ourense said:


> Aquí tienes 19.000 resultados en Google de "golpeado por la culpa" y aquí van más de 20.000 de "golpeado por la noticia". Aunque fuesen no 20.000, sino 20, ya no se podría decir que "nadie en _español_"...
> 
> Cuanto más conoce uno el _español _menos dice "nadie en _español_"...
> 
> En cuanto a la redundancia, está claro que no hay redundancia en el sentido, sino en los sonidos, en la aliteración c-l-p.
> 
> _Abrumado_, o _atormentado_, que apunta Honeyhart, me parecen también muy adecuados, aparte de los ya dichos.



Lo siento, pero en tu enlace, solo hay 70 resultados ( hay que ir hasta el final para ver los resultados "reales" de google" ).
De todas formas "golpear" en español es *más *fuerte y literal, y es más parecido a "machacar"/"atormentar". *No *es la traducción, con esta accepción, de "colpire" en italiano, que *no *tiene necesariamente este matiz de choque/golpe físico. De hecho, "colpire" casi nunca la tiene.

Me puede "colpire" la noticia de que esta noche ha llovido si hace tres meses que no llueve, me puede "colpire" un detalle de un cuadro porque me gusta mucho, me puede "colpire" un regalo bonito y donado con cariño, etc.
A ver, a lo mejor hay españoles que dicen "me ha golpeado tu regalo", pero mi primera idea es que el regalo se lo han tirado a la cabeza, no que les ha gustado... 

En general, "mi ha colpito" (psicológicamente) significa simplemente "no me lo esperaba y me he quedado impresionado". 

Como ya decía Honeyheart:



> ¿Pero "colpito" no da la idea de que el sentimiento* le surgió de repente*?  Si es así, se podría decir algo como _"lo asaltó el remordimiento"_.


Con este contexto de la culpa es "afectado", no "atormendado" (aunque quede muy bien). 
En italiano existe  "tormentare" y se dice "tormentato dal senso di colpa", pero no lo ha usado *expresamente*. Y como ha sugerido Oscar hablando de redundacia, es evidente que ha utilizado "colpire"/"colpa" solo para hacer un juego de palabras. Porque no es normal esta combinación "colpire/colpa" en la lengua común (italiana). 
Que en español tampoco se podría reproducir con la "g" de golpe.

El único juego sería, creo, "mordido por el remordimiento".


----------



## gatogab

Shanks78 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> para traducir la expresión del título, ¿se puede decir simplemente algo como "siente remordimientos", "prueba remordimientos" o existe algo más parecido para traducir "colpito"?
> 
> Gracias a quién pueda ayudarme


*Chocado.*


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> *Chocado.*


 También.

Aquí la definición de "colpire" en italiano en el Garzanti. Sólo la parte en negro, es decir la definición literal, es equivalente a "golpear" en español. Todo lo demás no.

*1* battere, percuotere, cogliere con uno o più colpi: _colpire con un bastone_, _con un pugno_; _colpire in pieno_, _di striscio_; _l'avversario fu colpito in fronte_; _colpire il bersaglio_ | _colpire nel segno_, (_fig_.) indovinare esattamente | _colpire al cuore_, (_fig_.) danneggiare in un punto essenziale, in modo decisivo; turbare profondamente | _colpire qualcuno nel vivo_, (_fig_.) toccarlo nel punto debole, nella parte più sensibile 
*2* (_fig_.) danneggiare: _il fallimento colpì tutti i creditori_
*3* (_fig_.) impressionare vivamente, turbare: _quella scena lo aveva profondamente colpito_. 


golpear (DRAE):
*1.     * tr. Dar un golpe o golpes repetidos. U. t. c. intr. 

En español no tiene ninguna definición figurada, o por lo menos en el diccionario no constan.


----------



## honeyheart

En estos casos de "golpe" o "choque" emocional, la traducción de "colpire" es "impactar":



ursu-lab said:


> Me puede "colpire" la noticia..., me puede  "colpire" un detalle de un cuadro..., me puede "colpire" un regalo  bonito..., etc.


"Me impactó la noticia", "el impactante detalle de un cuadro", "quedé impactada por su ragalo", etc.



Y con respecto a la frase de la duda, coincido en la elección de "afectado":

*afectar*
3. Hacer impresión una cosa en una persona, causando en ella alguna sensación.
(WR)


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> En estos casos de "golpe" o "choque" emocional, la traducción de "colpire" es "impactar":
> 
> 
> "Me impactó la noticia", "el impactante detalle de un cuadro", "quedé impactada por su ragalo", etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Y con respecto a la frase de la duda, coincido en la elección de "afectado":
> 
> *afectar*
> 3. Hacer impresión una cosa en una persona, causando en ella alguna sensación.
> (WR)



Sono completamente d'accordo con HH.


----------



## ourense

ursu-lab said:


> Lo siento, pero en tu enlace, solo hay 70 resultados ( hay que ir hasta el final para ver los resultados "reales" de google" ).


 
Ya lo sé, era una medio_broma y me alegro de que te lo hayas tomado así.

De lo que se ha dicho en las últimas entradas, _impactado _me gusta mucho. _Chocado _no, porque hasta donde yo sé _chocar _no es transitivo (corregidme si me equivoco).


----------

